# Take a look at this.



## karl (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been trolling decorative concrete forums.  I hope to do some countertops and a fireplace surround in my house.

I came across this picture.  It's not really my taste, but it is beautiful.

This was done out of concrete.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 8, 2009)

That's pretty darned slick.  I like it!  Always wanted to have talent.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 8, 2009)

It might look completely different if the lights were off and it was lit by the insert.

Furniture has a different look.

Matt


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey that is very nice...I've see a lot of regular Joe's do fantastic things with that stucco that comes in the 5 gal buckets, anyone know if that's code for that application?...I dunno.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 8, 2009)

Is this an insert, a fireplace, or a masonry stove? Regardless, it's really nice. Not sure on the heat output, though.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 8, 2009)

That is an EPA fireplace.  Looks like a Quadrafire 7100/Heat-n-Glo Northstar /Heatilator Constitution.  Whatever it is, it definitely heats.

I think the concrete work is nice as well, but definitely not my bag.  Check out the view out the windows!


----------



## the_dude (Jan 8, 2009)

Something strange is going on today.  Nothing seems to be working right.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a nice view, didn't even notice that. But they need to ditch the dish


----------



## the_dude (Jan 8, 2009)

HELP!


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love it!

The view through those windows is indeed awesome.  I especially like the view of the back of the satellite dish.

-SF


----------



## the_dude (Jan 8, 2009)

Something strange is going on today.  First my posts would show, thus the reason for 3 of them.  Now I have tried editing them three times, and nothing.  I give up.  Sorry for the clutter.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like either your computer or your ISP is going a little cache crazy.

-SF


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Hey that is very nice...I've see a lot of regular Joe's do fantastic things with that stucco that comes in the 5 gal buckets, anyone know if that's code for that application?...I dunno.



Most of that type of product (Sto/Dryvit/etc.) is a polymer, cementitious mixture (depending on the product).  It probably shouldn't be used any closer than the typical CTC specs for the stove because of the polymer stuff.  If outside of the CTC specs, it should pose no problems.

Disclaimer: This is info simply from knowledge of the product, not a product engineers point of view.  If there is REAL interest from any hearth member, I think I could get specs for acceptable/unacceptable hearth usage.

Jags.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty cool





http://www.homewoodpottery.com/homewoodmuralprojects.html


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2009)

Must........resist.........playing with..........wood........comment. :shut:


----------



## ScottF (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow.  Love the backdrop of Quadriplegics behind the stove.  Is that what you call them if they are missing their heads also or would that be pentapalegics?  Looks like something they might do to someone in Iran if they dont like them.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> maine restaurant was named "the silent woman". had a statue of a headless woman out front.



Ah yes, I remember it well . . . the restaurant was in Waterville . . . used to freak me out a bit as a young child as I wasn't quite sure of the place -- in a child's mind I was wondering what they served there and if that was what happened if you didn't tip very well. As you may or may not know the Weathervane is there now.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow . . . pretty impressive . . . wouldn't fit in with my decor, but it looks pretty sharp.


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2009)

ScottF said:
			
		

> Wow.  Love the backdrop of Quadriplegics behind the stove.  Is that what you call them if they are missing their heads also or would that be pentapalegics?  Looks like something they might do to someone in Iran if they dont like them.



The word is torso. It's been done in sculpture long before Iran was a country.


----------

